# Brake vacuum problem



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

My brakes were bad. 1973 GTO 400, auto, no. 62 heads. I bought one of the all in one kits with booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve. I got the smaller booster for valve cover clearance. ( 9 inch.) Brakes work ok on first push, but no vacuum assist after. Really hard to stop at light. Do I have to add a vacuum can, or do I have to buy the 11 inch stock booster and replace the 9 inch booster. My bad brakes were better than this. Bled all the lines, new hoses in front. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

gtoguy4 said:


> My brakes were bad. 1973 GTO 400, auto, no. 62 heads. I bought one of the all in one kits with booster, master cylinder, proportioning valve. I got the smaller booster for valve cover clearance. ( 9 inch.) Brakes work ok on first push, but no vacuum assist after. Really hard to stop at light. Do I have to add a vacuum can, or do I have to buy the 11 inch stock booster and replace the 9 inch booster. My bad brakes were better than this. Bled all the lines, new hoses in front. Thanks for your help.


Not sure if you ever got your brakes working. Anyway I put 4 wheel disc brakes and I have a 9" booster. no problems. If you got it fixed please put your remedy, as it may help others when using the search option.


----------

